# Different shades of colour flag in Library



## parkylondon (Mar 27, 2018)

I've been working with LR since V2 and I don't know if I've not noticed it before or if it's new but I cannot work this out. 

I've just (!!) noticed that, for some reason, the colour flags in LR CC can be be different shades. In the example below it's two different shades of purple (used to denote TIFF or DNG in my catalogue) but it applies to the PSD files as well (blue for my catalogue). 

Any idea WHY this might be the case?? Thanks!!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 27, 2018)

The dark ones are stacked.


----------



## parkylondon (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Interestingly, I don't use stacks so I was puzzled by this information. So I went back to Lightroom and did the same search and all the flag colours were the same shade. My Lightroom has been doing some very weird stuff recently (I'm on the latest release) and this is one of those "stuffs" because the different shades visible above are no longer there. 

I've done catalog back up and checking and all seems well but LR can be slow to respond, even after the update. Hmmm. One to watch.

Thank you


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 27, 2018)

You do use (or at least have) stacks. The screenshot shows several stacks (images with a small number in the upper left corner of the image itself, not the slide mount).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2018)

parkylondon said:


> I don't use stacks



You might have been stacking without realizing it, for example, Edit in Photoshop (or most external editors) will automatically stack the edited photo with the original by default.


----------

